# Flavored Coffee



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I found this local coffee company and ordered some coffee
http://www.longbottomcoffee.com/
Which shall I try first? I should run out of my other coffee by next Monday 

*Irish Creme*

The vibrant, mint essence of Irish Cream liqueur flavor is showcased in this popular coffee.

*Vanilla Creme Brulee*

This traditional dessert is brought to life with the sweet, creamy flavors of rich custard, brown sugar and aromatic vanilla

*Victorian Caramel*

Classic caramel flavor with buttery old world richness


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Definately the Caramel! I can't even drink coffee at home any more without my Coffee Mate Vanilla Caramel creamer!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Barb, since I don't drink flavored coffee I checked out the dark roasts on their website and this one looked particularly good to me -
Black Satin Blend

A distinct blend of African and Central American beans gives this coffee a smooth, bright taste - (medium-full bodied). Net Weight 1 lb.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

The only flavour I drink in coffee is Bailey's







So I guess I'd have to say Irish Cream. Speaking of which.......... Coffee Break is coming up and I have a bottle in my desk


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ozzymamaThe only flavour I drink in coffee is Bailey's
> 
> 
> 
> ...











that is awesome maybe I should do the same


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Looks like it'll be Vanilla Creme Brulee and then Victorian Caramel and then the Irish Creme

Thanks everyone


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I seldom drink coffee anymore that isnt flavored with Irish Cream (syrup, creamers, etc. not the alcohol though).


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

WOW I guess I am a no frills gal, I like just plain black coffee, no cream, no sugar, no flavors. Just the real stuff.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Yeah, I like the hardstuff too, preferably columbian.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Ok the Vanilla Creme Brulee is FANTABULOUS (Ordering another pound today).
The Irish Creme is Irish Creme and not unexpected
The Caramel I was a bit disapointed and probably won't order again.

Today I'm adding Amaretto and Butterscotch Toffee


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.Today I'm adding Amaretto.....












What does Creme Brulee taste like?

I just get "regular" coffee and put flavored Creamer in it. Have seen Creme Brulee creamer but don't know if I should try it or not.

I used to get Chocolate Macadamia flavored coffee







when I could find it. (But it is TOUGH to find these days.)


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Creme Brulee, or at least the coffee, is sweet and dang I don't know how to explain it!! You should try it!!!!!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I LOVE flavored coffee's. Its a taste adventure. I like them all.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.
> The Irish Creme is Irish Creme and not unexpected


Why mess with perfection? I wish I hadn't seen this post. 11 PM is a touch late to be hitting the coffee.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqWhy mess with perfection? I wish I hadn't seen this post. 11 PM is a touch late to be hitting the coffee.


I have one cup a day, in the morning.
Once in a very great while I'll have a second cup (still before noon) and my co-workers insist that I warn them if I'm going to have that second







of course later in the afternoon I'm wanting to snooze at my desk after the 2nd on wears off and makes me crash!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I haven't had a cup of ANY coffee in over 20 years!! the flavors sound yummy! I love creme brulee and butterscotch....but the coffee flavor just ruins the whole idea LOL LOL I get my caffine via soda!

Lee


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

DH bought a Keurig single cup coffee maker. He says "It's the sh*t!".









The nice thing is that you can buy a sample pack of all different sorts of flavors and if you don't like one, well - you didn't waste anything.

His latest favorite - Wild Mountain Blueberry coffee. Yep - blueberry! When he got that in the sample pack he was almost going to toss it. It smells WONDERFUL!!

I don't drink coffee - can't stand it, not even the smell. But I do like the smell of the blueberry stuff!









http://www.greatcoffee.com/kgkcdetail.cfm?ID=4049


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ozzymamaThe only flavour I drink in coffee is Bailey's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm there!! Oh wait...my kids dumped it out because the expiration date was past.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangDH bought a Keurig single cup coffee maker. He says "It's the sh*t!".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Keurig single cup coffee maker at home too - my only complaint is that it does not make a large enough cup









As I sit in my office drinking a 20oz mug of Hazelnut Creme.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Irish Coffee - without the coffee. Cheers!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Order of my likes turned out to be:
Vanilla Creme Brulee
Victorian Caramel and Irish Creme tied for 2nd
Amaretto and Butterscotch I gave away 

Now I'm going to try White Chocolate Hazelnut


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

You can order the Irish Creme and I will be willing to provide "foster care" if you do not like it.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks Amaruq - I'll let you know if I need a foster


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

If you drink your coffe wih cream and sugar, sprinkle some cinnamon in it - GREAT!


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

While traveling, I kept a bottle of Bailey's with me. I don't do powdered creamers and the half n' half didn't travel well. Cheers!


----------



## gsdsrule (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't drink coffee. I can't even stand the smell.


----------

